# Buying a boarding kennel in the USA



## countryk9 (Apr 6, 2010)

I am looking into purchasing a boarding kennel in the USA. Worth around $200,000.Does anyone have any experience of the protocol and likelyhood of obtaining a visa to allow permanent residency to run such a business and live in the USA .
Many Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

countryk9 said:


> I am looking into purchasing a boarding kennel in the USA. Worth around $200,000.Does anyone have any experience of the protocol and likelyhood of obtaining a visa to allow permanent residency to run such a business and live in the USA .
> Many Thanks


Make the purchase contract subject to your visa issue.

Use a US immigration attorney (not a consultant) experienced in E2 visas to check the viability of your purchase from an E2 POV prior to making an offer. You will need a special contract whereby the purchase funds are placed in escrow awaiting your visa issue.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Read up on E2 visa requirements. It will not lead to a green card, book audits at regular intervals will determine its renewal and children will not be covered by it once they reach legal age.

Petcareservices.org may be a site of interest for you.

Aside from 200k start up capital - what is your experience in this industry? Have you produced a biz lan?


----------

